# 4 maltese in Downey Shelter



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I found 4 maltese in the Downey Shelter, this is just so sad. Here is one: Adoptable Maltese: 10-21047: Petfinder


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are once again being overrun with Maltese rescue's In LosAngeles County. I dont have the foster homes to pull and take care of these poor babies. So, once again if anyone can help or knows anyone, PLEASE step up and let us know. Call me 707-964-4592
Right now I have a person whos MIL died and no one in the family wants the Maltese female (7y.o) . We just missed getting a 10 y.o. male out of a LA. shelter and he was a small 4 lb boy. We hope he went to a good home and not some nightmare that we dread. Had a call earlier that a BYB had the A.C. bust them and they have 14 Maltese that need to be placed by April 2. There is also another boy in the Lancaster facility that could be related to Edie. He looks in the same condition and we know her previous owner has been bringing them in a few a week. 
There are others in the A.C's across L.A. that are part Maltese or could be pure, but they arent sure. It is heart breaking to see the numbers and not be able to reach them. Help if you can or send the message on to others that we need help desperately. Also please support your rescues. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Adopted Maltese: Petfinder

have you seen him?
he's adopted now, but super cute


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We are once again being overrun with Maltese rescue's In LosAngeles County. I dont have the foster homes to pull and take care of these poor babies. So, once again if anyone can help or knows anyone, PLEASE step up and let us know. Call me 707-964-4592
> Right now I have a person whos MIL died and no one in the family wants the Maltese female (7y.o) . We just missed getting a 10 y.o. male out of a LA. shelter and he was a small 4 lb boy. We hope he went to a good home and not some nightmare that we dread. Had a call earlier that a BYB had the A.C. bust them and they have 14 Maltese that need to be placed by April 2. There is also another boy in the Lancaster facility that could be related to Edie. He looks in the same condition and we know her previous owner has been bringing them in a few a week.
> There are others in the A.C's across L.A. that are part Maltese or could be pure, but they arent sure. It is heart breaking to see the numbers and not be able to reach them. Help if you can or send the message on to others that we need help desperately. Also please support your rescues. Hugs,Edie


I will help in any way I can. Count on me for transport, short term foster, etc. when my work schedule permits. I don't know if this is a possible solution or not, I am looking into getting a couple of people who can co-foster with me. That way we could back each other up. Maybe that would bring more fosters into the system who would love to help but who could otherwise not do it alone (we are not all super dudes like Deb :thumbsup. If there is anyone close to me in Orange County who would be interested in this, let me know. And, on the subject of getting the word out, the Orange County Pet Expo is coming up. Any interest in helping with setting up a booth for AMA and NMR? The OC Pet Expo has not had a maltese rescue booth in years, if ever.


----------

